# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How many days/week do you work out?

## EXCESS

Just wanted to know...

----------


## Full Intensity

depends on how lazy i am that week. If i am lazy then 5 times, if not 6

----------


## EXCESS

Good answer! My lazy week is usually 3 days (but extra hard on the days that I work out).

----------


## BigWill

Weight lifting 5 days per week
Cardio 6-7 days per week (depending on fishing/hunting sched)

----------


## Tobey

Good answer Full Intense, I got a chuckle out of that on. I presently workout 5 days a week. I get my children every other weekend so I useually skip the Sat workout when I have them. It's useually just a fun day anyway, the day I go into the gym and workout whatever needs it the most, no plans, just go to the gym and lift. God I love those days more than any other. It can put a weekly change in the routine that I look forward to throughout the week.
Later,
Tobey

----------


## Billy Boy

Mentally I,m always lifting !!

Physically 3-4 times a week Cardio when I,m feeling FAT (I know its shameful but I have no planned cv really)

Martial Arts 1-2 a week swimming once a week cycling around 60 miles a week.And having a small child running around every weekend is the best cardio you could ever do Right Tobey??? LOL

Billy

----------


## Tobey

Heck Billy,
Why do you think I had to take up jogging as a hobbie?
Dam, My stamina just ain't what it use to be .If I could bottle up a third of Joshua and Tabatha's energy,(my kids) I could make a fortune selling the stuff.

----------


## Billy Boy

You know what Tobey I can never understand for what little they eat where do they get the energy from??

Its like they run around all day and literally drop where they are to sleep without any warning!!.......cool wish I could still do that!

Billy

----------


## bad brains

3 days.....works better then any routine I've tried........plenty of time to rest and repair.....

----------


## kaiser soze

6 days.A muscle a day,every muscle onece a week(max-ot style)

----------


## bigjohnstud

training 5 days a week plus i have a b-ball league that i play in 1 day a week and softball 1 day a week also. gotta stay active, plus it helps break up always being at the gym. even though everyone on both my teams are people i know from my gym.

Big John

----------


## Shredz

Only 4 right now..since it is the off season..going a little heavier..trying to put on some weight just like the rest of the iron world..and with that..i need a extra day off..when it comes to cutting time..i am in there 5 times...a week with cardio at home as well..

----------


## G Child

4 Days a week here. I enjoy my time off :EEK!:  did I just say I enjoy time away from the gym :EEK!:  I'll be banned for sure from this board!

----------


## PaPaPumP

5 days...2-3 days cardio (massin). Will up the cardio in the coming months.

----------


## G Child

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *5 days...2-3 days cardio (massin). Will up the cardio in the coming months.*


Yo Pump, what's cardio? :Wink:

----------


## PaPaPumP

When you invite a female over for some wrestling. :Wink:  I think I'm gonna do some 'cardio' tonight. 30-45 minutes.

----------


## G Child

Damn, 30-45 min? My cardio sessions only last about 2 minutes! hehehe :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## PaPaPumP

2 minutes if you are alone... :EEK!:  



Shit this is getting OFF TOPIC! We're gonna get busted, let's stop before Excess get's mad and Arthur busts out his off topic patrol... :Big Grin:

----------


## G Child

But what ever do you mean? Cardio is definately part of working out! hehe, fine, back to topic.............NEXT!

----------


## atwa

5 on 2 off

----------


## dumbells101

If I had the sleep time I'd train even more than 5 dpw.

----------


## Mighty Joe

4 days now.....But I have to say....I've had some good results with a 3 day routine though! Especially whebn going ultra heavy

MJ

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

I agree with the 4-day routine for gaining that extra mass and strength required to push you through. I don't usually add any more than that unless its time to start walking around without a shirt. Then I might stick some form of cardio in there. I used to workout 5-6 days a week, but after a while I found that I wasn't getting any stronger, just more worn out. I also thought that it played havoc on my immune system. I was always catching colds and such. Although that could probably have been remedied with a change in diet and extra sleep. When I'm on any type of gear though, its a different story. It seems like I could work out 7 days a week and keep growing.

It doesn't mean Im going to though. Heh, heh
 :Wink:

----------


## ironmike7000

I train 4 days a week usually Sunday being chest and tris.Then on tuesday I hit legs only . On thursday I do delts and bis. I finish up my back and traps on friday. I will do my abs twice a week but on what day that varys.

----------


## T-NUTZ

6 days/wk. Sunday off.

----------


## acuraman

I lift 4 days a week and do cardio 2-3 times a week on it's own day so not to impact my lifting days.

----------


## askingforit

4 days. I'd like to do only 3 but....my right shoulder is pretty fucked up, so I work my shoulder/s out on it's own day so they get the special attention they (the right one) need.

----------


## K Dog

6 days a week here. I try to focus on 1 bodypart per day and go as heavy as I can.

----------


## Nathan

I lift 5 times/week but am in every day if you include cardio.

----------


## GhostFace

Yeah, 3 times for me in general per week. I would love to train at least 4-5 times per week, but as a natural- "don´t wanna take AAS"- guy that amount of training days, takes not only a lot of time but also a lot of supplements, and those costs a lot o´money over here.

And money is not one of the things I have plenty of right now...
 :Big Grin:  

But, on a good week I train 4 times.
On a less good week, I lower myself to a pathetic 2 times/week... :Blush:

----------


## T-101

I used to train 4 days/week, then 3/week and now just 2/week  :Smilie:

----------


## Hoopwxf

5 times a week, 2 on 1 off, weight training. Training each bodypart twice in a 9 day block. Martial arts 4 times a week.

----------


## Core

3 times, mon-wed-fri

Everything gets hit each day, 2 REAL hours in the gym. I found this works best for me. I get a good rest and my strenght is always up.

----------


## tie

Well, for me the ideal is five times a week. 

I travel quite alot with work though, so I'm trying to incorporate early morning workouts....really early, like 5.30!! God, it's hard to motivate yourself at that time of the morning/ night! What's the prefered workout time for the rest of you, and have you got any tips to motivate an sleepy early starter?

Tie :ZZZZZZZZ:

----------


## DevilsDeity

I like to do 3 days a week instead of 4 but i like being in the gym too much to cut a day out  :Smilie:

----------


## edraven29

this may sound weird to you guys but i train 2 times a week total body workout doing only basic movements.

Bench press
dips 
military press
chin ups
rows
squats
ez curls

all that for 2 sets taken to failure is all i need, then i take 3-4 days off and i hit the gym again.

My shape has changed and i got a lot stronger.

I didnt lose any size in fact i gain some.

And all that training takes me about 40 minutes to complete.

----------


## Mr. Trenton

I usually work out 5 days, but since I'm entering a show in June, I'm starting to go like 7 days to get in some of the cardio I was too tired to do during the week, and because to stop myself from going out and drinking, I'll go to the gym instead.

----------


## DirkDiggs

I use to lift 4 days push pull/routine...5 days a week now i use an extra day to lift arms

----------


## hewy

i get six workouts in 80% of the time but i never drop below four workouts for a week. i try and fish on saturdays

----------


## mishon1

i usaully hit up the weights about 6 times a week unless i go hit. if i hit i dont lift dont want to burn any extra cal.

----------


## Dbolaholic

Mon - chest
tues - back
wed - legs
thurs - shoulders/traps
fri - arms

----------


## saboudian

in the summer i used to train twice a day 6 days a week, the key idea was that i worked out only one body part per workout so it would be short and i would keep it intense, for example a separate workout just for forearms or just for hamstrings, and i just made sure the workouts didn't overlap with a previous workout

now that im back in school, i have not near enough time to do that routine so now i workout 3-4 time a week and end up doing more then one body part per workout. but because i'm not working out constantly all the time my workouts are even better and more intense, and since i'm not in the gym as much i look forward to working out and it helps keep my focus in the gym and outside of it.

just my $0.02 and what has worked out for me, i really wished i had experimented with many different schedules and ideas instead of just sticking to the same thing forever, i also recommend working out with as many different ppl as possible, u'd be surprised how much u can learn from them

----------


## Eddyflash

> _Originally posted by edraven29_ 
> *this may sound weird to you guys but i train 2 times a week total body workout doing only basic movements.
> 
> Bench press
> dips 
> military press
> chin ups
> rows
> squats
> ...


Yea it doesn't sound wierd, it sounds like HIT training.. It goes by the concept of 'less is more' however I have only found it to work for a short period of time before your body gets used to it. Then you wind up going back to your usual 'lift heavy' 4 days a week 1.5 hours per day routine  :Smilie:

----------


## BullDogg20

woossys, training 3 days a week, if i could i would live in a gym.lol

Jk do what works best for you guys

I train with weight 5 days a week and usually cardio 5-6 days a week as well.

----------


## solidj55

I lift 2-3 days per week depending on what I am focusing on. If I am in a stage of doing cardio I will do 3-4 days or cardio on the days I do not lift. I cant believe how many people on this board lift 5-6 days per week, you must be blessed with genetics and time. I used to lift 4 days per week but when I got a new job I was forced to lift whenever I could fit it in. Thats when I adapted to a 2-3 day per week schedule. I have gotten stronger, bigger, and more functional since doing this. I love it.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

3 days on, 1 day off, then 3 days back on and 2 days off.


SOOO

3 on
1 off
3 on
2 off

----------


## mass junkie

mon-chest-abs
tues-back
wed-legs-abs
thur-tris,bis,forearms
fri-shoulders-abs

----------


## groverman1

4 times a wk with cardio possibly on the off days.

----------


## monkeyjuice

i like working out 4 times a week. Any more dosen't give my body time to rest. And once again, it all depends on my work schedule. 

Chest & Tri's
Back & Bi's
Shoulders & Traps 
Legs

Abs 2x a week......the days i do them vary

----------


## Ju-tang

5 if im on cycle
4 if im off

----------


## Roidfever

6 days a week.

mon: chest
tue: back
wed: quads, hams, calves
thu: delts, triceps
fri: biceps
sat: traps, calves

----------


## homeboybonanza

I do weights on Tuesday and Saturday...But I do 3 different workouts (Push, Pull, Legs, repeat) so that I have 10-11 days between hitting the same muscles again. Mike Mentzer style!!!!!! I am currently cutting so I do cardio about 6 days p week.

----------


## Tuff1

I lift 5 days a week and 2 hours everytime. Anyone can lift for 6 or 7 days its how you lift while you are there. I see a couple people that are at the gym all the time not doing anything. I guess they think that just being there will help gain muscles.

----------


## Lord Humungous

What works best for me right now is a 4-1 split. 

day 1: back, biceps
day 2: chest, triceps
day 3: legs
day 4: shoulders
day 5: rest


I do the first 4 heavy and basic, with mega poundages.

The next 4 on I do lighter work, more sets.

I've gotten incredible strength and mass gains, it's like micro cycles. 

-LH

----------


## DARKSEID

3 days a week, occasionally 4

----------


## JGK

Right now four days a week:

Mon: Dynamic Bench
Tue: Dynamic Squat/Dead
Wed: off
Th: ME Bench
Fri: ME Squad/Dead
Sat/Sun: off

I'm thinking of doing some shoulder work and calf work on wednesdays though. I'm pretty much a beginner so I'm still trying to build muscle all over. I don't do cardio because I am trying to lose as little muscle as possible while I lose all my excess fat. In the last 6 months I have lost 30lbs, 1" on my arms, 2" on my chest, 3" on my waist and 3" on my thighs. In that time my bp has went from 135-295, dead from 225-405, and squat from 255-395 so I think I'm doing good.

----------


## slobberknocker

4 days right now.

----------


## DBarcelo

I go between twice a week and five days a week. When I'm bulking, I do 5 days a week, twice a day. When I'm just maintaining, I only work out two days a week.

----------


## LM1332

3 times a week and i love it

----------


## British Bulldog

4 days. 2 on/1 off/2 on/2 off.

----------


## ChefJ

this thread is 3 years old let it go

----------


## Eddyflash

yeah true I keep getting notifications

----------


## Sara Dancer

I get a work-out while at work  :Wink:  but I also lift weights or do cardio at home at least 5 days per week.

----------


## ChiTownTommy

4 days mon tue wed thursday take wed off and the weekedn because i don't get the right amount of sleep i also think four is the best

----------


## Eddyflash

> I get a work-out while at work  but I also lift weights or do cardio at home at least 5 days per week.


Wow.. where do you work??  :Wink/Grin:

----------

